# Calcutta fishing PFD



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Anyone using the Calcutta Fishing PFD? Any comments?


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

is that a 16" inner tube ?? :lol:


----------

